
Show HN: An opinionated aggregator for technical blogs written by individuals - lwb
https://aggregate.blog/
======
lwb
The Ask HN thread from last week about blogs was really enlightening for me,
showing me a lot of people's work and opinions that I wouldn't otherwise have
seen. In the spirit of distilling some of the best blogs from that thread, I
created a simple Rails app that scrapes a list of blogs and provides them in a
place where people can vote and comment on them.

Someone made the comment that they wished there was a version of Hacker News
but just for individual blogs. This is my first stab at creating a place where
people can find high-quality technical blogs written primarily by people.

You can see this is in the "about" page of aggregate.blog, but I'll reproduce
my criteria for adding a blog the aggregator here:

\- Primarily about tech/programming, but other technical topics are welcome on
occasion

\- Can't be mostly tutorial posts or how-tos

\- No company blogs

\- Needs an RSS or Atom feed

\- New blogs are welcome once they reach at least 5 total posts

\- Most recent post is less than a year old

\- No more than two posts on any given day maximum

\- Prefer blogs that are self-hosted (that is, not on
Medium/Wordpress/Substack/etc)

\- Cannot be behind a paywall

\- No content allowed that is illegal, pornographic, violent, NSFW, racist,
homophobic, et cetera

Blog discoverability is still a problem in the age of social media
consolidation -- this is certainly not the only approach but I would love to
hear your thoughts and feedback!

